# inconsistant on a 5 spot



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Those types of scores often indicate that you have very inconsistent form.

Ancor, alignment, bow hand, etc have to exactly the same on each shot to achieve better scores. It's too easy to set up a little differently on each shot. Read the posts by da white shoe on what to practice, then go to the Blank Bale tread to learn how to practice.

Also, make sure your bow fits you. Every inconsistent archer I've run into was shooting a bow with a draw length that was too long. It's hard to get most archers to understand how important it is that your bow fit you. From what I've seen, most shops don't understand this either.

On 5 spot, fatigue can be a factor also. If you shoot worse in the middle to late rounds, you might want to increase the number of arrows per practice session. 

Your problem may not be target panic now, but if you don't do something to correct it, it soon will be.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## yeniar0005 (Mar 26, 2013)

i think im alright with my bow hand i dont grip it so i dont torque it i do believe i have a problem with ancoring,i will check the dl tho.ive always shot a 30 in draw but that doesnt mean it has always been right. thanx for the tips Allen.
michael


----------

